# Albums of 2014



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2014)

So I think usually once a year or so we start listing off the albums of the year we liked. So here's another one.

Just list what albums you liked that came out this year. Band name - Album name format preferred.

Die Antwoord - Donker Mag
Yaarohs - Flesh and Blood
Childish Gambino - Kauai
Big Gigantic - The Night is Young
Cherub - Year of the Caprese
Gangstagrass - Broken Hearts and Stolen Money
La Roux - Trouble in Paradise
Chromeo - White Women
Phantogram - Voices
The Glitch Mob - Love Death Immortality

And that's all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think last year I was confirmed for old man status and this year has done nothing to change that. I picked up several albums from the previous year (and years prior) which I missed out on but so far I have one album that had a release in 2014. Even if I extend that to reach into the last few months of 2013 it is not much more.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 18, 2014)

My favorite albums of the year

1989 by Taylor Swift

Run the Jewels 2 by Run the Jewels

Sucker by Charlie XCX

My everything by Ariana Grande

Are probably my faves from this year but it was a lot less compared to 13


----------



## endoverend (Dec 18, 2014)

I Fight Dragons - The Near Future.
This album really surprised me. It was really great overall, especially when you didn't even know IFG was still around with their last album released in 2011. I highly recommend a listen.
The new Beck album is all good stuff. Ed Sheeran's new album was better than Plus in My opinion. There was also a new alt-J album but I haven't listened to it quite yet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 21, 2014)

The only album I know off the top of my head that I loved was Oh, What a Life by American Authors. Despite things only playing their single, the rest of their music sounds great and reminds me a lot of how Imagine Dragons and Bastille sound. I also appreciate 1989 by Taylor Swift. Her music hasn't really appealed before, and I still don't like much of anything from before this album by her. 1989 is a pretty good pop album though.


----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 24, 2014)

Ultraviolence by Lana Del Rey


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 24, 2014)

Monstercat's albums.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 28, 2014)

La Roux and Chromeo get my picks for the year as well, I suppose. After 2013, it feels like this was a slower year.

It's hard for me to say much else for this year because I spent a lot of it delving into the back catalogs of other artists, mainly The Mountain Goats, Bruce Springstein, and Kanye West. Heretic Pride is criminally overlooked, I love the fuck out of Born to Run/Darkness on the Edge of Town/The River/Nebraska/Tunnel of Love/Magic, and Late Registration might be one of my favorite albums period, but that's all pretty old stuff. Whatever, get off my lawn already.

As far as disappointments... Bruce Springstein's High Hopes was, as it turns out, not everything I hoped for. There were some nice songs, but it's mostly just repurposed material, and I fucking hate the Rage Against the Machine cover of "The Ghost of Tom Joad," so hearing Bruce Springstein do a cover of that cover was grating.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 28, 2014)

RL Grime - Void

And that's about all I really bothered listening to album-wise that was new this year  I listen to more 2 hour long mixes than albums, so I guess that'd be why.


----------



## MichiS97 (Dec 28, 2014)

Black Veil Brides IV
Gerard Way - Hesitant Alien
Frank Iero - stomachaches.
The Used - Imaginery Enemy
Rise Against - Black Market
Sixx: A.M. - Modern Vintage
AC/DC - Rock or Bust

I think these are my favourites!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 28, 2014)

Also I should  have added the new hail mary mallon album is pretty great.


----------



## Engert (Jan 9, 2015)

Lorde- Tennis Court !


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 10, 2015)

I also should add the despite the hate it can get I really liked the new classic by iggy


----------

